# Tips for avoiding "binge excuses"



## lovalotz (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you ever noticed that eating becomes the best solution specifically with dealing with stress or boredom?
In my case, stress has mainly become the factor that brought six pounds on me over the last months..as well as boredom. 
Even when you're not particularly hungry or craving, you still reach for those chips. 

I've found that the best ways to fight these binges are to just go find something else to occupy myself. 
Go somewhere where food is NOT there...outside. 

Anyone want to add on?


----------



## Wattage (Jun 17, 2006)

I try eating a piece of fruit when I want to indulge in stress related eating. Then, if I am still craving it afterwards and thus know the craving is not that I am hungry, then I allow myself to have a small serving of whatever it is I am craving. It helps keep me thoughtful about what I eat but doesn't place restrictions if I want to enjoy a food that is a bit of a treat.

Also, I find calling a friend, going to the gym or just general distractions work for me too. Sitting down and evaluating what I am about to eat has been a hard skill to build, but I am getting better at it all the time!


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I try eating a piece of fruit when I want to indulge in stress related eating. Then, if I am still craving it afterwards and thus know the craving is not that I am hungry, then I allow myself to have a small serving of whatever it is I am craving. It helps keep me thoughtful about what I eat but doesn't place restrictions if I want to enjoy a food that is a bit of a treat.

Also, I find calling a friend, going to the gym or just general distractions work for me too. Sitting down and evaluating what I am about to eat has been a hard skill to build, but I am getting better at it all the time!




_

 
that's sounds like a great idea! I find that whenever i'm dealing with stress, I usually grab anything with chocolate in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But...i'll try to work on it. 
Weekends spent home alone can be killers too. Thank goodness for bike rides and walks


----------

